# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Трейлер фильма «Сокровенное Желание».

## Valentin

Трейлер фильма «Сокровенное Желание». 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/5536028.html

Полнометражный фильм (артхаус) рассказывает необычную историю молодой женщины, на которую после разлуки с мужем обрушились многочисленные беды и несчастия. Пережив, казалось бы, жизненные потрясения, героиня попадает в христианскую секту отца Михаила. Новые потрясения помогают ей пробудить внутренние скрытые резервы, да и судьба преподносит героине подарок, в виде знакомства с преданной матаджи, которая ведет курсы: «Хочу быть богиней».
   P.S. Нужны сценаристы так как произошли большие изменения: я переехал жить в другую кшетру, да и быстро меняется обстановка в которой мы живем. Новый сценарий написал бы сам, но проблема в том, что пишу очень долго, а начать съемки хочется этим летом. Cтруктуру нового сценария и сюжетную линию предоставлю. Если есть желающие поработать в соавторстве и преданные с интересными и необычными идеями, пишите: krishnarasa@mail.ru

----------

